# Aires In Portugal



## Mo and John C (Dec 1, 2020)

Is there anyone on here currently camping in Portugal? Trying to find out if the Aires are open or not! Was planning on going, we are currently in Spain, have been since September but wanted to venture into Portugal if possible! ?? Have read somewhere that wild camping is not allowed but wondered about designated Aires. Does any one have any up to date information. Thanks in advance.


----------



## witzend (Dec 1, 2020)

Not personally there but found these links on line         https://tinyurl.com/y4dfx73e https://tinyurl.com/y6zd7c6q


----------



## Mo and John C (Dec 1, 2020)

witzend said:


> Not personally there but found these links on line         https://tinyurl.com/y4dfx73e https://tinyurl.com/y6zd7c6q


Thanks, using Google translate we understand that wild camping is banned.?..the fact that designated areas is mentioned leads me to think that aires are still "allowed"???!!


----------



## n brown (Dec 1, 2020)

have you seen this thread ? https://wildcamping.co.uk/threads/portugal.84099/


----------



## witzend (Dec 1, 2020)

n brown said:


> have you seen this thread ? https://wildcamping.co.uk/threads/portugal.84099/


I knew I saw it somewhere


----------



## witzend (Dec 1, 2020)

Mo and John C said:


> Thanks, using Google translate we understand that wild camping is banned.?..the fact that designated areas is mentioned leads me to think that aires are still "allowed"???!!



https://algarvemotorhomepark.com/en/  Looking here Silves & Tavaria seem to have spaces no mention of being closed perhaps you can contact them


----------

